# New Bee Keeper in Oakland, CA



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Wellcome Marianne!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, from Concord.
You can join us at our Mount Diablo Beekeepers assoc. meeting next week in Walnut Creek if you like.
www.diablobees.org, also on facebook


----------



## Stephen Stryd (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome from Central California.....


----------



## NCA (Feb 27, 2011)

welcome, who did you order your bees from


----------



## brendantm130 (Jan 23, 2010)

my brother lives in the oakland hills, he recently moved his hives to our dads house in watsonville to make room for his house remodle


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Jett (Jun 3, 2011)

mbalin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am Marianne. I live in the Oakland Hills, overlooking the San Francisco Bay. My neighbor and I have dug out a flat space in a sunny area of a woodlot between our homes. We are expecting our bee packet on April 21. We have 2 top bar hives are have asked a near by bee keeper to be our bee mentor. I have lots of questions, but will ask them in the forums.


Hi Marianne. I also live in the Oakland Hills [on Skyline near Skyline High School] and have been keeping bees [TBH] for less than a year. I am getting a second hive in a few days. 

I am looking for a TBH "bee mentor" and saw your post. Would you be willing to forward the name of your mentor to me or my name and email to your mentor? My name is Jett and my email is [email protected]. I have never used a forum before [this is my version try] so if you would email me back directly that would be helpful. And, if you know of a TBH group in the Oakland Hills, would you let me know? I have taken one course from Ruby [IUH] so she is a resource but if there are others you know about I'd love to know. Thank you.


----------

